# DD multimédia pour MKV sur ma télé



## spycker (17 Février 2010)

Bonsoir a vous,

Voilà je cherche un DD multimédia pour lire sur ma télé des films en full HD téléchargé sur le net qui sont en .mkv
Qui connaitrais une appareil de ce type correspondant à ce que je recherche? (compatible mac bien entendu).

Merci bien.  

Spyck.


(PS: désolé si je fais un doublon, je ne pense pas, j'ai bien cherché mais on sait jamais)


----------



## spycker (23 Février 2010)

personne??


----------



## spycker (9 Mars 2010)

toujours personne??


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

Regarde là.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Apple TV + aTV Flash et ça roule .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------




spycker a dit:


> personne??




Voir le forum MacGé Apple TV pour plus de détails


----------



## Moulinsart (9 Mars 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Regarde là.



C'est rigolo ce truc, mais les DD multimédia sont hasardeux à l'usage, devant la multitude de formats et codecs, ont a souvent des surprises, j'en ai fait l'expérience, malgré la mention décode le format avi et ses multiples codecs sur un western digital,, le mien ne passait pas, d'ou l'intérêt du retour d'expérience de ceux qui ont testé concrètement.


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

Moulinsart a dit:


> C'est rigolo ce truc, mais les DD multimédia sont hasardeux à l'usage, devant la multitude de formats et codecs, ont a souvent des surprises, j'en ai fait l'expérience, malgré la mention décode le format avi et ses multiples codecs sur un western digital,, le mien ne passait pas, d'ou l'intérêt du retour d'expérience de ceux qui ont testé concrètement.



C'est lequel que t'as (WD tv hd ou WD tv live)?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Moulinsart a dit:


> C'est rigolo ce truc, mais les DD multimédia sont hasardeux à l'usage, devant la multitude de formats et codecs, ont a souvent des surprises, j'en ai fait l'expérience, malgré la mention décode le format avi et ses multiples codecs sur un western digital,, le mien ne passait pas, d'ou l'intérêt du retour d'expérience de ceux qui ont testé concrètement.



Comme je l'ai écris un peu plus haut , Apple TV + aTV Flash permettent de lire tous les formats y compris le conteneur mkv. J'en suis réellement satisfait.


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

Oui bien sûr, pour lire du MKV il en aura pour 269 (AppleTv) + 50 (aTV Flash) donc plus de 300 alors que d'autre boitier coûte environ 100.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Oui bien sûr ! Mais pour en avoir essayé un paquet de DDM , seul l'Apple Tv est celui qui est le plus abouti et le plus compatible mac. C'est mon avis et je le partage 

PS - Avec aTV Flash cela va de soi


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

Tout dépend de ce que on veut en faire, mais pour juste lire les formats les plus connus, pas besoin de plus. Je ne vois pas en quoi l'AppleTv est plus compatible que d'autre pour lire du MKV, sur le lien que j'ai mis ce boitier lis pratiquement tout les formats (MKV, AVI, MOV, JPEG, MP3...) en réseau avec le mac et tout marche nickel, explique moi comment l'AppleTv me permettrait de mieux lire ces fichiers???

ps: aTV Flash = résolution max. 1280x720 @ 24fps, 960x540 @ 30fps, c'est pas folichon quand même pour ce prix là.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (9 Mars 2010)

http://www.futura-sciences.com/guid...5=&mq=0&pxmin=0&pxmax=120&show=0&od=nom&nbf=5


Les divico sont les mieux...


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> http://www.futura-sciences.com/guid...5=&mq=0&pxmin=0&pxmax=120&show=0&od=nom&nbf=5
> 
> 
> Les divico sont les mieux...



 Oui pratiquement au même prix que l'AppleTv c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux. A la limite la solution ultime c'est MacMini et Plex. Un très bon comparatif des boitiers multimédia.


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

Au fait de rien spycker, tu râle que personnes répond à ton topic et là quand tu a des pistes t'es plus là??? (je t'ai vu plusieurs fois connecté sur ce topic aujourd'hui...)m'enfin c'est pas grave on as l'habitude...


----------



## spycker (9 Mars 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Au fait de rien spycker, tu râle que personnes répond à ton topic et là quand tu a des pistes t'es plus là??? (je t'ai vu plusieurs fois connecté sur ce topic aujourd'hui...)m'enfin c'est pas grave on as l'habitude...



Je suis désolé et je vous remercies pour toute ces réponse. Je bossais aujourd'hui donc j'alai jeté un coup d'oeil vite fait quand je recevais un mail macg, j'ai pas eu le temps d'aller voir les liens et de tout lire, voilà voilà, je me penche la dessus ce soir...
et encore merci à vous!!! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------

mouai mouai.... l'atv flash n'a pas l'air terrible terrible niveau definition.... :sick:

J'ai parfois l'impression que je ne pourrais jamais regarder les mkv que je telecharge, en 1080 sur mon téléviseur....


----------



## choumou (9 Mars 2010)

Tu rigole t'a pas regardé les liens que j'ai mis ou quoi? Tu as exactement ce qu'il te faut pour 100 environ, ou alors explique mieux ce que tu veux...


----------



## spycker (9 Mars 2010)

affectivement le "WD TV live" a l'air plutôt pas mal..
je mene l'enquête sur le net pour trouver un maximum de retour.


----------



## druss77 (17 Mars 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Oui bien sûr, pour lire du MKV il en aura pour 269&#8364; (AppleTv) + 50&#8364; (aTV Flash) donc plus de 300&#8364; alors que d'autre boitier coûte environ 100&#8364;.



Bonjour,

je cherchais justement un lecteur de ce genre lisant les .mkv (entre autres formats)
A ce prix et vu les commentaires d'utilisateur, je suis presque prêt à me lancer.

Une question toutefois : est il capable de lire les différentes pistes audio et éventuels sous-titres qui peuvent être contenus dans un fichier de ce type?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## choumou (17 Mars 2010)

Oui sur le wd tv live tu peut presque tout lire, tout ce je le lui est demandé de lire, il le lis que ce soit audio, vidéo sous titre ou pas et avec une fluidité excellente, bref pour le prix tu auras du mal à trouver mieux.


----------



## spycker (17 Mars 2010)

Effectivement, j'ai continué mes recherches et ce DD multimedia a vraiment l'air top.

Si je ne me trompe pas il faut rajouter un DD dedans?
si oui lequel choisir?


----------



## choumou (17 Mars 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Effectivement, j'ai continué mes recherches et ce DD multimedia a vraiment l'air top.
> 
> Si je ne me trompe pas il faut rajouter un DD dedans?
> si oui lequel choisir?



Non pas du tout, tu n'a pas la place pour mettre un disque dur dedans, ce n'est pas le but d'ailleurs vu la taille du boitier (il est minuscule). L'intérêt là est de tout lire par réseau ce que tu as sur l'ordi ou NAS (Ethernet ou WiFi), bon bien sûr tu peut mettre un disque dur externe ou clé usb directement sur le boitier.


----------



## spycker (17 Mars 2010)

donc pour lire mes films HD 1080 mkv sur ma télé je relie mon DD externe au DD multimedia, ce dernier étant branché a ma télé et c'est partie.  (ont oubli le clé usb pour stocker les mkv de plus de 4Go)

je fais un sans faute Mr le professeur?


----------



## choumou (17 Mars 2010)

Pour lire tes film HD sur ta TV tu as plusieurs possibilités:

1: Mettre en réseau le boitier en "partage réseau" (ce que j'ai fait) c'est à dire que tu le met en Ethernet sur ta box ou switch Ethernet et tu lis directement sur ton boitier les fichiers qui sont stocké sur ton ordi ou disque dur externe branché sur l'ordi, c'est de loin la meilleur solution.

2: Prendre un disque dur externe que tu branche à l'ordi pour transférer tes fichiers puis tu le branche sur le boitier et tu lis tes fichiers.

3: Un disque dur branché sur le boitier et transférer tes fichiers de l'ordi au disque dur externe branché au boitier, l'inconvénient est le débit de transfert (il faut être patient).

ps: la solution 1 est de loin la meilleur et très fluide aucun soucis avec des vidéo HD 1080p mkv, pour la paramétrage il n'y a rien de plus simple, si tu veux je te ferai un petit tuto.

ps2: pour les solutions 2 et 3 tu peut très bien le faire avec une clé usb, l'important étant qu'il soit formaté en NTFS ou HFS+ pour pouvoir stocker des fichiers de plus de 4go.


----------



## spycker (17 Mars 2010)

moi je serais plutôt pour la "2", charger mon DD de films le brancher au DDmultimédia et brancher ce dernier en hdmi sur ma télé...

(merci Choumou pour ces explications bien précises  )


Et par quelle câble je relie mon DD au DDM? Le Firewire 800 est il présent sur ce DD multimédia?


----------



## choumou (17 Mars 2010)

C'est en usb, tu en as 2 de présent.
Tien je te donne le lien d'un forum très actif, il va beaucoup t'aider notamment avec des firmware alternatif (B-rad) qui te permettent de faire plein de truc sympa.


----------



## spycker (17 Mars 2010)

Merci bien j'y vais de ce pas! 


Cela dit, j'ai peur pour une chose:
le DD externe est branché en USB sur le DDM et le multiedia sur en HDMI sur ma télé la je lance mon film en Full HD, ce dernier passe du DD au DDM par l'USB puis HDMI et ça rame pas ou bug pas????


----------



## spycker (20 Mars 2010)

Bon et bien je croie que je vais prendre le WD TV Live


----------



## choumou (20 Mars 2010)

Très bon choix, tu verra tu ne sera pas déçus, moi je l'ai pris ici c'est le moins chère avec en plus la livraison gratuite.

T'inquiète pas, le débit de l'usb 2.0 est largement plus élevé que des film en HD 1080p, ça passe sans problème et très fluide.


----------



## inkclub (20 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,


Non on ne peut pas rajouter de disque, c'est juste une interface. Tu peux connecte un disque dur par la sortie usb ou par ethenet.

Dvico a sorti un équivalent :
http://www.dvico.fr/boutique/fiche_produit.cfm?ref=TVIXN1&type=30&num=0&code_lg=lg_fr

@+


----------



## spycker (20 Mars 2010)

Voici le DD externe que je compte connecter au WD TV.

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/69...35-7200tmn-esata-firewire-400-800-usb-20.html

je pense qu'il n'y a aucun problème de compatibilité.....?


----------



## choumou (20 Mars 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Non on ne peut pas rajouter de disque, c'est juste une interface. Tu peux connecte un disque dur par la sortie usb ou par ethenet.
> ...



Ta pas l'impression qu'on a déjà répondu à la question... lis le topic en entier.

@spycker: Aucun soucis, en plus j'en ai entendu que du bien de ce disque dur et du site donc n'hésite pas, fonce et amuse toi bien.


----------



## spycker (20 Mars 2010)

Merci Inkclub, mais je crois que je vais rester sur le WD.

Merci à toi Choumou pour tout les conseils......   et merci aussi à tout les autres!!!!

Je m'en vais, serein, acheter ce nouveau bidule électronique qui sera obsolète avant même que la poussière se dépose dessus.... 

(je vous tien bien entendu au courant du premier teste)


----------



## spycker (21 Mars 2010)

Pour ceux qui sont intéressé, il y a une promo chez pixmania sur le WD TV Live....

http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/3942952/art/western-digital/lecteur-multimedia-tv-liv.html


----------



## choumou (21 Mars 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Pour ceux qui sont intéressé, il y a une promo chez pixmania sur le WD TV Live....
> 
> http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/3942952/art/western-digital/lecteur-multimedia-tv-liv.html



Tu va dire que je chipote mais avec les frais de port ça fait 103,49, alors que sur Amazon il est à 100 de plus j'ai été très déçus de Pixmania alors que Amazon j'ai toujours été très satisfait.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

encore moins cher  http://foxyurl.com/QtD

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h55 ----------

Pas si terrible que ça finalement : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-320-7809-162.html


----------



## spycker (21 Mars 2010)

c'est pas le même modèle non?:mouais:



on parle de celui là : 

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-320-6586-162.html


----------



## choumou (21 Mars 2010)

Oui rien à voir...
Les différents modèles


----------



## spycker (21 Mars 2010)

oui, rien a voir, 
je vien de lire le teste complet du modèle Live sur lesnumeriques et.... c'est du bon!!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Tu peux communiquer l'url ?


----------



## spycker (21 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Tu peux communiquer l'url ?



je l'es posté 3 ligne au dessus


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Avec tous ces modèles , il y a de quoi s'y perdre


----------



## choumou (21 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Pas si terrible que ça finalement : http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-320-7809-162.html





pabotonpc a dit:


> Tu peux communiquer l'url ?



C'est fou quand même t'arrive à donner un lien sur un site d'un  modèle et t'es pas capable de chercher sur le même site un autre modèle, de plus j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes ici sont incapable de lire tous les posts, fais un effort...


----------



## spycker (21 Mars 2010)

Pour en revenir au DD multimedia, sur pixmania ya plein d'avis d'acheteur et quasiment que du 10/10.
ce produit a vraiment l'air bon, je passe commande avant la fin de journée.


----------



## choumou (21 Mars 2010)

spycker a dit:


> Pour en revenir au DD multimedia, sur pixmania ya plein d'avis d'acheteur et quasiment que du 10/10.
> ce produit a vraiment l'air bon, je passe commande avant la fin de journée.



Ho oui sur tous site que j'ai regardé au moment où je l'ai acheté c'était que du bon, il a un grand succès ce boitier. Quand tu le recevra, si t'a des questions n'hésite pas.


----------



## spycker (21 Mars 2010)

Merci Choumou et encore merci pour tout ces précieux conseils d'achat!!


----------



## spycker (24 Mars 2010)

Suite de cette histoire,

"WD TV LIVE" reçu ce matin (nikel), premier essai réalisé avec succès, pas de problème avec les sous-titres, ni avec les .mkv et autres.... 

Par contre j'aimerais savoir comment faire en sorte que le WD ne reconnaisse qu'un seul dossier de film qui se trouve dans DD externe et pas toute les vidéos dispatchées dans pleins de dossier. 

Serait il possible de "crypter" ou "verrouiller" certain dossier de vidéos pour que le WD ne les reconnaissent pas???

Merci.


----------



## choumou (24 Mars 2010)

Oui, je sais moi aussi je n'arrive pas à faire ça, j'ai accès à tous les dossiers du disque dur, c'est assez ch***...
Si tu trouve une solution n'hésite pas.


----------



## spycker (25 Mars 2010)

Solution trouvée  (pour moi), mais films .mkv destinés à ma télé sont un dossier "MKV" par exemple. Quand j'ouvre mon DD externe avec le WD LIVE je ne sélectionne pas les vidéos en générale mais je sélectionne par dossier et je choisi que le dossier "MKV" qui me donnera donc que les vidéos souhaitées en résultat.


----------



## choumou (25 Mars 2010)

Ha oui c'est vrai toi tu branche le disque dur directement sur le boitier, moi mon problème c'est que quand je partage un dossier en partage réseau, je n'ai pas accès qu'à ce dossier mais à tous les fichiers de l'ordi.


----------



## spycker (25 Mars 2010)

à oui, la effectivement je vois pas du tout.

ou alors tu fait comme avec plusieurs mac en réseau quand tu ne veut pas que tout le monde puisse aller partout dans tout les ordis, tu ne laisse visible et modifiable que le dossier "boite de dépôt" qui est dans le dossier "publique".

tu règle ça dans "préférence système" -> "Partage" et tu ne met que dossier publique dans la colonne Dossiers partagés. Et a droite dans la colonne Utilisateur tu règle en "Ecriture Seulement (boite de dépôt)".

Enfin, moi je testerais ça...


----------



## choumou (25 Mars 2010)

ok merci, je vais tester tout ça ce soir...


----------



## spycker (27 Mars 2010)

Salut Choumou,

Alors, ma "technique" fonctionne t-elle?


----------



## choumou (27 Mars 2010)

Désolé je n'ai pas pu essayé, j'ai fait une clean install de Snow Leopard et j'ai énormément de boulot comme tu doit l'imaginer mais je te tien au jus, promis.


----------



## hollowdeadoss (28 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ce fil, je vais de ce pas me renseigner sur tout cela. 

Je pensais que Time Capsule faisait aussi office de DDM ... aie aie aie je me perds partout. 

Hollow


----------



## choumou (29 Mars 2010)

Bon j'ai essayé mais ça me conviens pas trop en fait, puisque dans ce cas là je suis obligé de mettre les fichiers dans ce dossier, alors quand je veux regarder une vidéo qui est sur un disque externe ça pose problème...


----------



## spycker (29 Mars 2010)

effectivement oui, j'avais pas vue ça comme ça.... :sick:


----------



## druss77 (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté le WD TV Live après avoir lu ce topic et je rencontre un problème.

Mon disque dur formaté pour Mac n'est pas reconnu par le boitier.
Impossible de le formater en fat32 car certaines de mes vidéos font plus de 4 Go.
Avez vous une solution à ce problème?

J'ai d'ailleurs un autre souci. 
Sur un petit disque dur formaté en fat32 et bien visible cette fois, certains fichiers .mkv qui sont bien lus par xbmc sur mon mac sont bien reconnus par le boitier mais j'ai un message d'erreur disant que le format n'est pas pris en charge si je veux les lire. D'autres passent parfaitement alors qu'ils ont exactement les mêmes caractéristiques. 
J'ai bien sur la dernière mise à jour du firmware.

Une idée?

Merci


----------



## choumou (13 Avril 2010)

druss77 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai acheté le WD TV Live après avoir lu ce topic et je rencontre un problème.
> 
> Mon disque dur formaté pour Mac n'est pas reconnu par le boitier.
> Impossible de le formater en fat32 car certaines de mes vidéos font plus de 4 Go.
> ...



Pourtant d'après la notice il est compatible avec les disques dur formaté en HFS+, par contre je ne sais pas si il faut le formater en journalisé ou pas, fait des test avec les différents formats du HFS+.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------

Le problème c'est qu'en passant par un logiciel de type XMBC c'est que les format lus dépendent du logiciel et non du boitier.
Le MKV n'est qu'un conteneur où l'on met les codecs qu'on veut donc si un codec n'est pas compatible avec le logiciel ton fichier ne sera pas lu.


----------



## druss77 (13 Avril 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Pourtant d'après la notice il est compatible avec les disques dur formaté en HFS+, par contre je ne sais pas si il faut le formater en journalisé ou pas, fait des test avec les différents formats du HFS+.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse rapide 

Je vais tenter différents formatages, on verra bien.

Pour mes fichiers .mkv non lus, ce sont tous des .mkv utilisant le même codecs, ils ont étés encodés de la même manière, d'où mon incompréhension.

Merci en tout cas et si je trouve un type de format compatible je vous tiens au courant


----------



## choumou (13 Avril 2010)

Ok on attend la suite de l'histoire...


----------



## druss77 (13 Avril 2010)

Effectivement tu avais raison, j'ai formaté à nouveau en non journalisé est c'est reconnu par le boitier 

merci encore


----------



## choumou (13 Avril 2010)

Tant mieux.


----------



## spycker (14 Avril 2010)

Heureusement que Choumou est toujours là.....


----------



## choumou (14 Avril 2010)

Merci, ça me fait plaisir de rendre service quand je peut.


----------

